#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  What is meant by push and pull marketing?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Marketing is the act promoting to sell their products and services in the market, which includes market research as well!

Does anybody know the meaning of Push and pull marketing?

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Guys!
> 
> Marketing is the act promoting to sell their products and services in the market, which includes market research as well!
> 
> Does anybody know the meaning of Push and pull marketing?



Push advertising tries to push products towards customers using big ads and attention-grabbing claims to put products into the minds of customers.
This can be commonly seen in the market. Most of the brands are trying to reach the customers using big advertisements and put the product to the mind of the customer.
Pull advertising targets the right customers at the right time and pulls them towards a product.

----------


## Moana

> Push advertising tries to push products towards customers using big ads and attention-grabbing claims to put products into the minds of customers.
> This can be commonly seen in the market. Most of the brands are trying to reach the customers using big advertisements and put the product to the mind of the customer.
> Pull advertising targets the right customers at the right time and pulls them towards a product.



This was helpful, more or less both gives the same meaning right? Can you explain me in further where these marketing strategies could be helpful!

----------

